# Picture frame



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I make prints on canvas of some of my paintings. Prints don't sell as well as they used to so I started painting my store bought frames to extend the painting and create more depth... Than started hand carving parts of the frame... Here is my first shot at CNC frame to add depth to a canvas print


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That 1st one of an Alaskan whiteout looks pretty realistic. lol

HJ

You on vacation or something? Been spending an awful lot of time on your stuff.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> That 1st one of an Alaskan whiteout looks pretty realistic. lol
> 
> HJ
> 
> You on vacation or something? Been spending an awful lot of time on your stuff.


Sorry HJ.... It's cold up here, and I think the Internet froze


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you've got talent and some very creative ideas Scott . Thats super impressive


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

No vacation... Just don't watch TV, hunting season is over, water is all Stiff so can't fish....


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW Very Nice Scott!!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool, Scott. I really like the way the painting appears to extend out of the frame. The result is exceptional. Will you also paint the frame to enhance the illusion?


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Cool frame, outstanding artwork.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott so I'm understanding this right , you actually painted that picture ? So this is a print you had made of a hand painting you did . That's some talent right there . Wish I had that ability


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Scott so I'm understanding this right , you actually painted that picture ? So this is a print you had made of a hand painting you did . That's some talent right there . Wish I had that ability


Yes. This is an 18" x24" canvas print. The original is 30" x40" and will get a scaled up version of this frame. The frames will get painted.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is the finished carved and painted frame


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I like it a lot better now that it's finished. Definitely will be a conversation piece. Question is, can you get what it's worth or is that a one of a kind that you donate to charity?

HJ

Most of you people on here don't realize just how generous Scott is with a lot of his stuff and ideas. Might be part of a bigger plan but he has a big heart.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! That is an amazing illusion. Absolutely excellent.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW!!! that is spectacular...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I have 3 sold. Will only make 25... Probably give a few away....never know... Just like creating. I'll make a frame for the Original and probably keep that one..


----------

